

Shopkick Sees Big Traffic, Engagement Bump After Major Redesign - ThomPete
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/shopkick-sees-big-traffic-engagement-bump-after-major-redesign/

======
TommyDANGerous
Why is the person's hand and phone keep shaking/vibrating?

